# Am I the only one who can't find performance parts for this gen?



## drakosdarklata (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 1990 Max base that I am trying to do some simple plug and play upgrades to, but I can't seem to find the parts I want. Mainly, I am looking for MSD/Accel type distributors, ignition coil, etc, but everywhere I look either it's only for domestics or all they have is hq OE stuff..... anyone know of a performance ignition supplier or manufactuer who makes this stuff for this gen? Preferably close or in Missouri, but fine if I have to mailorder it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

1. don't bother the stock stuff is plenty stout for this application
2. if you have a hardon to blow your money look at parts for a 84-89 300Z


----------

